# Making hash on the cheap



## Draston (Jun 4, 2007)

I have so far a bunch of males in my first crop so I need to learn to make some hash :0. Thing is I don't want to spend a lot of money to do so what is the cheapest method to making hash?


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Jun 4, 2007)

iso hash. 

There's a how to floating around here on how to do it with the rubbing alcohol. I prefer hash strained through bags with good old water and ice.


----------



## Dada (Jun 5, 2007)

Do a search in this subforum for "Gumby Hash" or just "Gumby". You'll only get three or four links and I think the one you are looking for is the first one. You'll find a link to another site that describes the Gumby hash method. It worked very well for me and costs almost nothing. It probably isn't as good as using bubble bags, but then again you don't have to spend $150-$200 for bubble bags.


----------



## Draston (Jun 6, 2007)

http://www.advancednutrientsmedical.ca/forums/showthread.php?t=16396&page=1&pp=15

Found it! DADA YOUR AWESOME! This is exactly what I was looking for! REPPED!


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 6, 2007)

bubblebags on ebay are like $80 now... but yea.. gumby is a great method.. you just dont get different qualities.. like the bubblebags..


----------



## Draston (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm not paying 80 bucks for bubble bags... What a rip.


----------



## Draston (Jun 6, 2007)

while cutting up all my boys last night I rubbed the resin off my hands onto a sheet of paper and filled a bowl with it and got high . It wasn't a very strong high but it did get me blasted for about 2 hours .


----------



## halftoke (Jun 7, 2007)

Draston thanks for posting that link. holy crap i gotta try that! prolly be around sept or oct before i have anything to do it with tho...


----------



## Draston (Jun 7, 2007)

Yeah its pretty easy too! I have 40 mins till I can strain my water off my one big bucket. Then its Jar time . I wish I had my camera phone so I could post some decent pics . I did use male plant leaves so I doubt I get a lot out of them but then again I did smoke the resin when we pulled them up and stripped them and got high off that... so I mean I should get something...

I'm just looking to get at least a bowl or two out of 2 lbs of male plants .


----------



## Draston (Jun 7, 2007)

I just finished straining out the water off the top from the 5 gallon jug. I poured the remaining stuff into a jar and I'm letting it settle now. I can actually see some stuff in there floating to the bottom so I dunno. It doesn't look like a lot right now but I have 2 hours to wait for it to settle and then i'll report back. Looks like enough to fill like 2 bowls like I said before! Hopefully...


----------



## Draston (Jun 7, 2007)

from the time I last posted till just now I went back and looked and there IS A THIN LAYER OF EXTRACT AT THE BOTTOM! IT WORKED!!!!! I'M SOOO STOKED!


I'm going to let the pail I drained off settle while I'm letting this jar settle and do it again to maybe get a little more. It has a little thin layer on the bottom of the jar I poured it into that looks to be more than 2 bowls .


----------



## halftoke (Jun 7, 2007)

Male plants? Cool, let us know how good it is. I'll be growing bag seed (how cares? IT'S FREE WEED!) and can't wait to try this....


----------



## Draston (Jun 8, 2007)

BINGO! I'm high as hell off this right now . Thanks males


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 8, 2007)

how much did you get?


----------



## Draston (Jun 9, 2007)

It wasn't a lot. Dry weight I got a 4 gram ball. It would have been more but I feel asleep while making it and let it settle in the jar for 10 hours instead of 2 hours  so it was kinda caked at the bottom and I had to scrape it off the jar and a lot was wasted (lesson learned). I also have a second jar still I need to remove the water from the top of it so I should have another gram or so. I've gotten high off of it 3 times now and there is still a TON LEFT!. I'm definitely doing this with all my males from now on. For like 25 bucks you can have a ton of hash to smoke .


----------



## bunkin2 (Jul 3, 2007)

about 25 years ago i bought an ISO2 machine for about $160. it made hash oil. the best part of this system is you use the stems and leaves, stems and stalks worked very well.


----------



## booradley (Jul 3, 2007)

I just put a DIY simple hash shaker in the DIY section. More or less free to make, but I guess it doesn't technically make hash. Just keif. Works for a small amount. Great for making just enough to smoke in one sitting...


----------

